# A MAN AND HIS BEVERAGE!!



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

So?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

I think this should be in snapshots/bloopers


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

but what if it's _not_ a blooper, _or_ a snapshot, but a carefully composed and executed piece of work?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> but what if it's _not_ a blooper, _or_ a snapshot, but a carefully composed and executed piece of work?



Im sorry but it looks very very far from a carefully composed and executed piece of work.  It has very bad composition, bad background, it's very grainy, the subject is centered and cut off at the knees. There is too mush headroom. WHite balance is off and its out of focus. There is some distracting black thing jutting into the lower right hand corner, and a distracting green light in the lower left hand corner. This picture is not carefully composed.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

But what if I _intentionally_ cut off the knees, set my lens to manual focus and focused at the minimum distance at f/2.8, left too much headroom, shot at ISO 1600 and pushed the exposure almost 2 stops, and set my WB to cloudy?

What about this guy?
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99039

Could it be a 'visual artist statement' of sorts?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> But what if I _intentionally_ cut off the knees, set my lens to manual focus and focused at the minimum distance at f/2.8, left too much headroom, shot at ISO 1600 and pushed the exposure almost 2 stops, and set my WB to cloudy?
> 
> What about this guy?
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99039
> ...



But what your say is "What if" the fact is you didn't. Its a snapshot. YOU didn't someone else? Maybe.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

It's a rhetorical question, this whole shot was set up to be a 'disaster'. I did everything in this intentionally. 

This whole thread is a statement to what everyone said about rob's images. what if, like my image, it was completely intentional to stir things up and question what makes a 'good' photograph?


----------



## a5i736 (Nov 20, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> It's a rhetorical question, this whole shot was set up to be a 'disaster'. I did everything in this intentionally.
> 
> This whole thread is a statement to what everyone said about rob's images. what if, like my image, it was completely intentional to stir things up and question what makes a 'good' photograph?



I'd have to say honestly this is better then any photo rob ever posted lol :lmao:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm just glad that at least _one_ person was able to take it as a joke..*cough*LP*cough*

some things are just better out of focus..


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 20, 2007)

Haha a5i736, you must learn how to tell when something's a joke! Sw1tchFX is probably one of the best photogs on this site, haha.

Good shot! hahaha.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 20, 2007)

:lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

Almost a great shot Sw1tchFX!  With a little practice.....you just have to figure out a way to bump the camera slightly at exposure.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 20, 2007)

lostprophet said:


>



Please DO NOT repost my photographs with out first asking my permission


----------



## doobs (Nov 20, 2007)

SWITCH IS ROB!!!

Awesome shot, I'd love a framed print.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it just me or does it appear in that picture like you just _came out of the closet_


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got a better answer:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 20, 2007)

Is Gary Coleman playing "the beverage" in that one?


----------



## gravy (Nov 20, 2007)

hahahaha


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 20, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Is Gary Coleman playing "the beverage" in that one?


 
I'm not sure i want to know!


----------



## rob91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Could be an ok photo with an interesting crop, other than that it's pretty weak.


----------



## doobs (Nov 21, 2007)

rob91 said:


> Could be an ok photo with an interesting crop, other than that it's pretty weak.



I agree. Some adjustments in the curves and a contrast bump would help as well. Try something like this:





I added a super cool vignetting effect as well!


----------



## Heck (Nov 21, 2007)

I think it needs more cow bell.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2007)

ROFL I forgot about this thread :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## doenoe (Dec 13, 2007)

how can you forget something like this.......i mean, come on, Fonzy is in it.

CRAP....I JUST POSTED A TOTALLY STUPID REPLY AS MY 3000th POST!!! (this was suposed to be with big letters, no disfunctional CAPS)


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 13, 2007)

Is that a monster in your hand?


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

How on earth did I miss all this?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2007)

it is!!

i think..


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2007)

doobs said:


> I agree. Some adjustments in the curves and a contrast bump would help as well. Try something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, that's hilarious! 



nealjpage said:


> I've got a better answer:



Is that Knightrider?


----------



## doenoe (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont see bouncing boobs, so it must be


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Dec 13, 2007)

There's a certain Spinal Tap feel to all this...


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 13, 2007)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Is that Knightrider?



Oh, you _know_ it! :thumbup:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 13, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Oh, you _know_ it! :thumbup:



I saw one episode of that and just thought OMG!


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 14, 2007)

hmm, it's like an homage to syndicated tv shows, Happy Days, Knightrider (I hear in the new one Kitt is a mustang), X-Files courtesy of doobs' edit and the tom cruise episode of South Park . I think this thread almost made pop come out my nose  :hail:


----------



## cameramike (Dec 14, 2007)

i gota say... this is 100X better than any of robs. i find it funny though it looks like you took the time to measure it out so youd be EXACTLY centered haha


----------



## IanRB (Dec 14, 2007)

Heck said:


> I think it needs more cow bell.




agreed....


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 14, 2007)

Heck said:


> I think it needs more cow bell.










Random picture thread anyone?


----------

